# Any recommendations for cheapest options for buying Frontline (flea ctrl for dogs)



## Sue Ellen (19 Aug 2007)

I find [broken link removed] (flea control for dog, as recommended by vet) to be quite expensive and just wondering if anyone has found a cheap place to purchase it rather than the vets?

He's in the 20-40 Kg. weight range.


----------



## ACA (19 Aug 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for cheapest options for buying Frontline for dogs*

Found this website, they appear to only sell on-line to vets though. What are you currently paying for Frontline? I have two cats and our local vet says that as they don't live permenantly outside, they only really need de-fleaing during late spring and summer (summer, huh, what summer!)

The spray is very good, should get the dog done twice with it - maybe it would be a more cost effective option for you. Just had a look at other products on that website - they do flea collars and tablets for dogs too - might be worth a look.


----------



## z109 (19 Aug 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for cheapest options for buying Frontline for dogs*



sueellen said:


> I find [broken link removed] (flea control for dog, as recommended by vet) to be quite expensive and just wondering if anyone has found a cheap place to purchase it rather than the vets?
> 
> He's in the 20-40 Kg. weight range.



How much are you paying? We pay about €8.50 per dose for the same size dog. With shipping costs, a 3-dose frontline to Ireland comes to STG 23.50, so it is not worth our while to order from there! (At least not for a single product).


----------



## ACA (20 Aug 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for cheapest options for buying Frontline for dogs*

If you ordered one pack of 'Bob Martins spot-on' (instead of Frontline) @ £6.50 for 3 doses, including postage would come to £10.60 - roughly €16.00. Would work out cheaper - especially if you bought 4 packs at a time, to cover you for the whole year.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Aug 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for cheapest options for buying Frontline for dogs*



ACA said:


> Found this website, they appear to only sell on-line to vets though. What are you currently paying for Frontline? I have two cats and our local vet says that as they don't live permenantly outside, they only really need de-fleaing during late spring and summer (summer, huh, what summer!)
> 
> The spray is very good, should get the dog done twice with it - maybe it would be a more cost effective option for you. Just had a look at other products on that website - they do flea collars and tablets for dogs too - might be worth a look.


 
A few months since I bought the 3 pack but think it was somewhere between €30-€35.

I asked the vet about flea collars but he did not rate them at all.



ACA said:


> If you ordered one pack of 'Bob Martins spot-on' (instead of Frontline) @ £6.50 for 3 doses, including postage would come to £10.60 - roughly €16.00. Would work out cheaper - especially if you bought 4 packs at a time, to cover you for the whole year.


 
I used some Bob Martin's worming tablets a while ago but the vet said they did not contain one particular ingredient so they were not strong enough.


----------



## swordshead (21 Aug 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for cheapest options for buying Frontline for dogs*

ebay any good? [broken link removed]


----------



## swordshead (21 Aug 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for cheapest options for buying Frontline for dogs*

oh yeh..dont buy any stuff at a vets ..as great as they are..their markup on products is somethin else!!


----------



## REMFAN (2 Sep 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for cheapest options for buying Frontline for dogs*



ACA said:


> If you ordered one pack of 'Bob Martins spot-on' (instead of Frontline) @ £6.50 for 3 doses, including postage would come to £10.60 - roughly €16.00. Would work out cheaper - especially if you bought 4 packs at a time, to cover you for the whole year.


 
Frontline is the best IMO. I would not give my three dogs anything else.It's worth the extra few bob....


----------



## CrazyWater (2 Sep 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for cheapest options for buying Frontline for dogs*

We find frontline the best but it is expensive.


----------



## miselemeas (2 Sep 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for cheapest options for buying Frontline for dogs*

Frontline Plus for 23-44 lb dogs is available from eBay, 3-dose pack for under $20 including shipping from Hong Kong (the seller, noahpets,  has 99.4% postitive feedback with over 16,000 sales)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Sep 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for cheapest options for buying Frontline for dogs*



miselemeas said:


> Frontline Plus for 23-44 lb dogs is available from eBay, 3-dose pack for under $20 including shipping from Hong Kong (the seller, noahpets, has 99.4% postitive feedback with over 16,000 sales)
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Have you used them yourself for buying this product?

Thanks.


----------



## miselemeas (2 Sep 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for cheapest options for buying Frontline (flea ctrl for dogs*

No, just get it from the vet as I can verify its authenticity!  However, 16,000  speaks for itself, so I guess you pays your money.....


----------

